# H&R Manifold ?



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this unit? Is it capable of handling the atypical popup prop? It does not specifically state that they are 3way, but it mentions an adjustable exhaust restrictor....

1/8id tubing hook up seems small to me. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you have a link to the part you are speaking of. what your saying dosent make much sense.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

lol, best laid plans...yes here is the link:

http://www.herbach.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=HAR&Product_Code=TM96VLV2901&Category_Code=VLV


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is a link to their catalog page. http://www.numatics.com/common/deliverables/catalogs/valves/mk7.pdf

Those are very low flow valves for most applications. The 1/4" solenoid valves I sell have a cv value of .89, those numatics valves have a cv of .4. Alot less flow. I wouldn't use them with anything big. Depending on what you want to function they might work. Just depends on the particular cylinder and application. They are 4 way valves so they will function a standard double acting cylinder.


----------

